
Linux is ready for the end of time - CrankyBear
https://www.zdnet.com/article/linux-is-ready-for-the-end-of-time/
======
dieselerator
tl:dr

The 32-bit signed integer clock rolls over in 2038. This is mitigated by OS
updates to a 64-bit clock for most reads of the clock.

